# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Hỏi về máy cắt lazer và  mach3

## vuvuive

Chào anh chị, hiện tại em đang làm con máy cnc, khi em chạy lệnh M3 để bật ngõ ra relay OUTPUT1 em bật lên được nhưng sau cuối chương trình sử dụng lệnh M5 để OFF ngõ ra relay nhưng không OFF được ạ , nó vẫn giữ trạng thái ON lúc bật M3. Anh chị cho em hỏi tại sao vậy ??

----------

